# degu.. arghhh! what to do?



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sorted..........................


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

where abouts are you locaated hun, maybe there is some one near you with degu bonding experiance who could help, or may even be willing to take them both on

its disgusting that they have been housed outside  degus are not out door pets!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> where abouts are you locaated hun, maybe there is some one near you with degu bonding experiance who could help, or may even be willing to take them both on
> 
> its disgusting that they have been housed outside  degus are not out door pets!


exactly! I live in tyne and wear. Oh saying I have to rehome sam (which is fair enough as he was never meant to stay) but at same time, Im really chewed up about this situation


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Degu's outside, OMG what was they thinking  I wish I could help but I'm too far away and I'd need to get another cage as I have girls in my big one lol


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Degu's outside, OMG what was they thinking  I wish I could help but I'm too far away and I'd need to get another cage as I have girls in my big one lol


___________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------

